# Some bad news, and a chance to help



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

One of our respected longtime members, Reefneck, is in big trouble. His cancer has been deemed terminal, and he has only several months to live.

It's been an expensive fight. His family, a wife and two very young daughters, will be flat broke once he's gone, and frankly, they aren't doing so well even today.

Reefneck has helped an awful lot of people on this board over the past few years, ( also under his earlier username ) and while it's a bit unusual, it only seems right that we help him in his time of need.

He has a paypal account set up for the purpose of taking donations. The address is [email protected]. Won't you please send him a few bucks?
Every little bit helps a lot in a case like this. 

He is still a member here at FishForums, but he doesn't post much due to his illness and the business surrounding it. However, he is still willing to help people who need it. If you PM him, he can give you great advice on saltwater & reef tanks, and he's also a wiz with computers. He's a computer technician and reef shop owner by trade, you see, but now he's out of work. ( cancer is cripplingly painful, you know ) He can still help people online, and offers to do just that. His help is worth getting, too, as he really knows his stuff.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

that is so sad i have only been here for around 2 months i wish i could donate but im only 17 and my parents probably wouldnt let me use their pay pal.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Thank you TheOldSalt for posting this in our hours of need. The doctors say 6-12 months is all we have left.

This is Keri's wife.

Here is what might be a better link to go straight to the donation fund. I hope this helps.

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webs...ode=USD&lc=US&bn=PP-DonationsBF&charset=UTF-8


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

When my dad comes back I'll tell him about this, I am sure he will donate.


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

Awww.


----------



## ReefNeckWidow (Feb 2, 2006)

I just remembered about this site being one of Reefneck's favorites, but I'm posting with sad news.

Reefneck (Keri / Keith) passed away Feb. 19th, 2008 after a long and hard battle with his cancer.

Thank you to all of you that were friends and acquaintances. If anyone would like to sign his online memorial guestbook, you can find it at the following link.

http://www.legacy.com/TimesUnion/DeathNotices.asp?Page=LifeStory&PersonID=104102945

If you sign the guestbook, please include your screen name and that you were from Fish Forums so that I will remember each of you in the future when I look through it. The guestbook is currently only open until March 25th online and I will be having a hard copy printed of it at that time.

Thanks once again.

Louise


R.I.P. with the angels Hon.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your lost.I have just went through a family member passing from cancer too.Its nice of you to come on and tell everyone whats going on.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Cancer is a horrible disease my aunt passed away 4 days ago due to it.

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I didn't get a chance to know ReefNeck very well but I enjoyed reading his very informative posts and viewing the pictures of his incredible tanks and fish. He was a very esteemed member of the forums and we will miss him very much. My prayers are with you and your family. I will be signing the online book also.


----------

